
Develop Twitter API application in django and deploy on Google App Engine - scorpion032
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/04/develop-twitter-api-application-in-django-and-deploy-on-google-app-engine/
======
adrianwaj
Scorpion032 - help me expand Twit Ya - drop me a line..

------
lacker
A friend of mine did something similar with <http://twitter.com/diksel> \-
it's just run from webfaction rather than app engine.

